# כמה ש...



## kishmish

הי. אולי מישהו יודע איך אני אומרת באנגלית או בספרדית את הביטוי- "כמה ש...עדיין"?
למשל, בדוגמה הזאת:
"כמה שאני ביקורתית כלפיו, עדיין אני לא מסכימה שהוא טועה כאן".
תודה!


----------



## mediterraneo24

"As much as I have criticism/am critical towards him, I still don't agree that he is wrong".

בספרדית: por mucho que + subjuntivo
"por mucho que tenga crítica hacia él, sigo pensando que no está equivocado"..


----------



## rosemarino

Could I offer some suggestions here?



mediterraneo24 said:


> "As much as I have criticism/am critical towards *of* him, I still don't agree that he is wrong".



Also, the "still" is not really necessary in this sentence in English.  Is עדיין needed in Hebrew after כמה ש?

Also it might sound better in English to say,

As much as I *have been* critical of him, I don't agree that he is wrong/mistaken.


----------



## OsehAlyah

Just a minor note that כאן at the end of the sample sentence has not been translated.


----------



## rosemarino

I think כאן in this context means "in this case."


----------



## Aoyama

> Is עדיין needed in Hebrew after כמה ש?


it could be translated as :


> As much as I *have been* critical of him, I *still* don't agree that he is wrong/mistaken _in this case/here_.


----------



## kishmish

Thanks everyone!



rosemarino said:


> Is עדיין needed in Hebrew after כמה ש?


 
no, it is optional.


----------



## mediterraneo24

rosemarino said:


> Also, the "still" is not really necessary in this sentence in English.



True, it's repetitive.


----------



## Aoyama

> True, it's repetitive.


Not really, it insists on the opposition between "being critical" and "at the same time, in that case, not being critical".


----------



## MSZ

This may be a bit late, but an equally good and colloquial English expression for כמה ש in this context would be: _for all that_ as in:

_For all that I've been critical of him, I (still  think he's right in this case_


----------

